# Anyone else think WMT should hold a by mail competition?



## abefroman

Anyone else think WMT should hold a by mail competition?


----------



## Wade E

Ill tell you what, you all send me your bottles and $10 entry fee pre bottle and Ill judge them all and tell you who won!


----------



## Runningwolf

Heck send them up here and I'll get the NW PA gang to judge for $9.00 a bottle. I bet I can even get Steve to print up some awards on his printer.


----------



## abefroman

Runningwolf said:


> Heck send them up here and I'll get the NW PA gang to judge for $9.00 a bottle. I bet I can even get Steve to print up some awards on his printer.



That'd be worth it for some good feedback.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Think I need about 6 months min before I could have anything close to ready. But not a bad idea. I would like some honest input and feedback.


----------



## Wade E

Shhhhhhhhh,, over here, in the corner. Ill do it for $8 a bottle but dont tell Dan!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Folks honestly the best thing to do is take a look at local fairs around your area. Last year I did the same thing to hear what judges had to say but the other rewards were meeting other wine makers in the area, I got new ideas for new wines to make and then of course the awards given out. The registration costs were from .25 - $2.00 per entry. When you get involved in the bigger competitions entries are $10.00 - $25.00 per entry plus shipping. 
The bigger competitions you get judges opinions and medals. The local competitions that practically cost nothing can net you some nice cash! Plus no shipping costs. This has been my experience over the last five months.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Shhhhhhhhh,, over here, in the corner. Ill do it for $8 a bottle but dont tell Dan!!



Ha? I got julie on my side and you DON'T want to mess with her!


----------



## winemaker_3352

I will do it for $5


----------



## Runningwolf

All right these guys are killing me. Just send me your bottles (one of each and two if you think they're exceptional) and the next wine party we have in NW PA we'll sample your bottles and give you an thumbs up or thumbs down. No registration cost. Benefits for you, you got bragging rights that your wine was requested by wine tasters from out of state!


----------



## Wade E

Who ratted me out??? Alright, Ill pay you $1 for every bottle! Top that Dan!!! hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Who ratted me out??? Alright, Ill pay you $1 for every bottle! Top that Dan!!! hehehe



WOW, I need a job! I'm spending way to much time on here getting influenced and my carboys are over flowing from fermentations. Where's Julie when I need her? Oh yeah she goes to bed at 8:00. I kind of thought even Mike would step in and help me out!


----------



## Wade E

Ill just send over a very long hose from my vacuum pump and you can just insert it into your carboy and pm me when you think I should stop.


----------



## Runningwolf

I removed a few ounces and unplugged the belt. Still fermenting like madness but not shooting out of the air lock anymore. And that was racked at 1.01.


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> All right these guys are killing me. Just send me your bottles (one of each and two if you think they're exceptional) and the next wine party we have in NW PA we'll sample your bottles and give you an thumbs up or thumbs down. No registration cost. Benefits for you, you got bragging rights that your wine was requested by wine tasters from out of state!


 oh I got that already as Julie said she'd like some of my petite verdot.....I don't think she'd mind if I gave her a bottle of the fortified lol


----------



## lloyd

You ship I PAY $1.00 per bottle! It would still be a great bargain cause I KNOW YOU ALL MAKE SOME GOOD WINE. LMAO!


----------



## Julie

All right this is the deal, entry fee is $0, tasting is at my house this summer during our annual NW PA'er gathering. We will judge your wines and publish our findings.

AND if you want just drive on over and enjoy everyone's wines and some great food and company. 

Top that Wade.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah Wade, so there!!! Besides Julie didn't mention the fact there is a topless jeep rally the same day going by her house.
Beat that one buster!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> All right this is the deal, entry fee is $0, tasting is at my house this summer during our annual NW PA'er gathering. We will judge your wines and publish our findings.
> 
> AND if you want just drive on over and enjoy everyone's wines and some great food and company.
> 
> Top that Wade.





Runningwolf said:


> Yeah Wade, so there!!! Besides Julie Julie didn't mention the fact the Hooters is having a wet t-shirt contest across the street the same day.
> Beat that one buster!!!!!!




I'm in for being a tasting judge, now about those Hooters.....


----------



## ibglowin

OK now you got my attention. I will take a week of my (seemingly unlimited vacation) and drive up to PA and pick them all up for tasting and judging. 

No charge, I come to you......



Runningwolf said:


> Yeah Wade, so there!!! Besides Julie didn't mention the fact there is a topless jeep rally the same day going by her house.
> Beat that one buster!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Ok ibglowin you have a deal....... that is if there is anything left to drink when you get here.


----------



## JohnT

To be serious about the concept. You would be opening a whole can of worms if WMT.COM had a competition. Think of the hurt feelings by members that did not make it. 

We all have one thing in common that binds us as a group. We all prefer our own individual wines!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Ok ibglowin you have a deal....... that is if there is anything left to drink when you get here.



Julie he is volunteering to pick up all the wines betweem NM and you house along the way!!


----------



## cpfan

Dan:

I thought ibglowin was volunteering to pick up the topless jeep drivers.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf

cpfan said:


> Dan:
> 
> I thought ibglowin was volunteering to pick up the topless jeep drivers.
> 
> Steve



Are you kidding me. He'd have one in each arm and be trying to figure out a formula to know how much oak to put in each one based on their weight. LOL


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Are you kidding me. He'd have one in each arm and be trying to figure out a formula to know how much oak to put in each one based on their weight. LOL



ROTFLMAO! He may even accuse some of us that we have no experience with oaking women of a certian size.


----------



## ibglowin

Man this will teach me to go out to lunch! 

I know for a fact that some women prefer a lot of oak and others only a little oak. Please don't make me go into the mathematical calculations of this subject, it won't be pretty! :>


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Man this will teach me to go out to lunch!
> 
> I know for a fact that some women prefer a lot of oak and others only a little oak. Please don't make me go into the mathematical calculations of this subject, it won't be pretty! :>



are you saying that women in general like "wood"?


----------



## ibglowin

Studies have shown that most do prefer some form of wood but interestingly enough not all. 

Some prefer absolutely no wood whatsoever...........


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Studies have shown that most do prefer some form of wood but interestingly enough not all.
> 
> Some prefer absolutely no wood whatsoever...........



.........they prefer a good tannin


----------



## Brian

Runningwolf said:


> Heck send them up here and I'll get the NW PA gang to judge for $9.00 a bottle. I bet I can even get Steve to print up some awards on his printer.



Hey I would even drive 4 hours from central PA to be one of the judges for this...


----------



## Brian

YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME>....... REALLY ROFLMAO>>>>>>>> The bad this is I am at work and people are wondering why I am laughing so hard I have tears rolling down my cheeks... Thanks all for the comic relief...


----------



## Tom

RedNeckWino said:


> Think I need about 6 months min before I could have anything close to ready. But not a bad idea. I would like some honest input and feedback.


For FREE you can bring it to the Wine Club


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah Wade, so there!!! Besides Julie didn't mention the fact there is a topless jeep rally the same day going by her house.
> Beat that one buster!!!!!!




IS THAT JULIE???
err. What did you say was toppless?


----------



## Runningwolf

GEEEESHH Tom, we said topless jeep. What ever were ya thinkin bout?


----------



## Tom

Sorry! Never got past the word..."topless"


----------



## Julie

Will you guys stop it!!! For crying out loud this will be the first site where the mod's get banned!!! :<


----------



## Wade E

You got me beat tom. I never got past that picture!!!! Words, what the heck are those?


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Will you guys stop it!!! For crying out loud this will be the first site where the mod's get banned!!! :<



Dan, go to da corner


----------



## Runningwolf

Look out Nikki here I come


----------



## Wade E

We are going to need a bigger corner!!!!


----------



## lloyd

Are the jeeps topless? or the Drivers?


----------



## Julie

Don't go there Lloyd, I'm not sure if there is enough room in the corner for you too


----------



## djrockinsteve

lloyd said:


> Are the jeeps topless? or the Drivers?



That was my first thought when I read that. Fact of the matter, it still is a thought. I never saw them.


----------



## Julie

Oh Steve, not you too


----------



## Runningwolf

Dan has done penance and removes self from corner to make more room for others.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Dan has done penance and removes self from corner to make more room for others.



Yeah - but Julie is keeping an eye on you!!


----------



## abefroman

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - but Julie is keeping an eye on you!!



Did someone say topless wine competition?


----------



## Runningwolf

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - but Julie is keeping an eye on you!!



Believe me tomorrow is my day. 9:00am root canal!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Believe me tomorrow is my day. 9:00am root canal!



Ouch!!! I have to have surgery later this month as well.


----------



## RedNeckWino

At 8*F there ain't much topless around here! Where is this party? You have my full attention. (the wife is at work).


----------



## woodsxdragon

mmm topless jeep


----------



## JohnT

I can see it all now.. 

A distinguished panel of expert judges methodically tasting wine as a 4 string quartet plays in the background. 

As the event tastings are complete, the judges debate for hours over the qualities and falibilities of each wine tasted, summoning decades and decades of wine experience into the mix.

After the tense and long-drawn out process concludes, the wine of the year finally goes to the one with the biggest hooters.


----------



## Runningwolf

HUMMMM how did we go from Jeeps to hooters? You guys need to stay on track.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> HUMMMM how did we go from Jeeps to hooters? You guys need to stay on track.




If I recall, this was your post before you posted about the topless jeep rally.



Runningwolf said:


> Yeah Wade, so there!!! Besides Julie Julie didn't mention the fact the Hooters is having a wet t-shirt contest across the street the same day.
> Beat that one buster!!!!!!



You brought the Hooters into the contest....Oh wait, that was a wet t-shirt contest sponsored by Hooters...


----------



## RedNeckWino

Hooters? You still have my attention and the wife is home tonight. 
Or are you talking hooter owls?


----------



## JohnT

I believe that we are talking about the non avian variety. 

For all of you women out there... 

YES, you are right, all us men are pigs!


----------



## Julie

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are not talking about owls??????????????? Ooooooh you guys. :<


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok so you talk about hooters and guys get crazy. Talk about jeeps and guess who just has to run out and get one? Congratulations she's beautiful and I heard the top comes off!


----------



## Julie

ROFLMAO, you know I should know by now that you never let grass grow under your feet.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Ok so you talk about hooters and guys get crazy. Talk about jeeps and guess who just has to run out and get one? Congratulations she's beautiful and I heard the top comes off!



My jeep, just you know't love it? AND Jeep only goes topless.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie I'm happy for you it's beautiful.


----------



## Sirs

who needs Hooters I'm an



man how can you not love something as beautiful as that lol


----------

